# Coustic AMP-150 AMP-300 AMP-500 Collection!



## FairladyZ (Jan 30, 2011)

Mine. I have my Coustic ei collection up on eBay. Not interested in breaking up the family, so they will sell together. Here's the link:

Coustic Old School Original Lineup AMP150 AMP300 AMP500 Collection Vintage RARE | eBay


----------

